
John Battelle's Predictions for 2011 - pchristensen
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2011/01/predictions_2011.php
======
pchristensen
My favorite:

"10. The tablet market will have a year of incoherence. Apple will dominate
with the iPad due to a lack of an alternative touchstone. Google will focus on
providing a clear, consistent experience through Android for tablets and
mobile, but it will take a third party to unify the experience. I don't see
that happening this year."

